# Belle After Her Bath



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi! I thought this picture of Belle after her bath, including blow dry was so pathetic it needed to be posted. [attachment=853:attachment]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww, she looks cute!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww she looks so cute and also ready for a nap too


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks so cuddly and adorable!!!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

what a cute clean baby!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She looks great! Thats a darling picture.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

she is so cute


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Aww, she's cute!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

ww what a sweetie pie


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I bet she's thinking "man, I'm glad that's over!"


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Very cute, Peechie gets tire after her bath and blow dry -_-


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She is sooo cute!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

What a sweetheart!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What a beautiful precious baby. She is so beautiful.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She looks so nice and toasty....


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh how cute. She is such a cutie


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

It must be hard to be so beautiful


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is gorgeous!

If she gets cold after her bath, try warming her towel in the dryer while you bathe her. I learned this trick on another forum years ago and it's a great one. Bella will appreciate it!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Poor baby looks dejected, like she'd rather be napping than having to look beautiful.








Good idea, Marj. Thanks.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 29 2005, 10:46 AM
> *She is gorgeous!
> 
> If she gets cold after her bath, try warming her towel in the dryer while you bathe her. I learned this trick on another forum years ago and it's a great one. Bella will appreciate it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114587*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by 20202_@Oct 29 2005, 08:38 PM
> *Poor baby looks dejected, like she'd rather be napping than having to look beautiful.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks everyone. The towel in the dryer is a great idea Marj. I did put her little pink fleece blankies in the dryer before I took the picture. Yep, you are right, she would much rather not have a bath especially when the weather isn't real warm but give me the nap please by all means!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor thing,she is adorable though! LadysMom,what a great idea my gang thanks you for it!


----------

